

After CEO Carol Bartz's Ouster, What's Next for Yahoo? - eokuma
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/07/idUS55572294320110907

======
jontsai
Coincidentally, I happened to quit Yahoo! a few weeks ago. From a former
insider's perspective, I thought Carol Bartz did a decent job in cutting
costs, making org changes, and running the company with no-nonsense attitude.
IMO, @blakei the EVP of Products has been doing a great job--he would
definitely get my vote of confidence. Just my $0.02

